# Anyone been here yet?



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)




----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Saw it on ********, you need a different transponder, IR one. AMB they don't have the system for. RClaps, I think they run.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I've been by there. There is no driving stand yet. I guess you could stand on your car. Hobby store is pretty nice. Really wasn't that impressed. They are new though...


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Short course track


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Good eats at the feed barn. Have not been to that restaurant in years. Who actually owns the place and where is the hobby shop. I used to live up there and knew a lot of people that were in to the hobby there.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Supposedly a track opening up in Baytown also. I copied this from rctech. I dont know anyhing about it.

*Baytown, Texas* 
New hobby shop in Baytown, TX. There info is:

Razor Hobbies.com
4306 Hugh Echols Blvd
Baytown, TX 77521
United States
281-797-1298

They have a temporary off-road track and will be constructing a permanent one soon


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

katjim00 said:


> Good eats at the feed barn. Have not been to that restaurant in years. Who actually owns the place and where is the hobby shop. I used to live up there and knew a lot of people that were in to the hobby there.


I've been told a guy named Curtis Youngblood owns the hobby shop, supposed to be a big time heli flyer. Don't know if he owns the track also, but a guy named Rob is running it, you can catch him at the hobby shop. I PM'd Kevin Bard to see if he's racing this weekend, I know he's been helping put the track together. I'm headed up to race, we have some friends we need to see up there so worked out nicely. LMK if you want a car to run.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Chris...I might actually take you up on that one time. If you see Kevin tell him hello. Good luck


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

My buddy in Beaumont told me someone just built a very nice track there as well.......seem to be popping up everywhere!

Someone keep me informed about the Baytown track.....be nice to have another track on the HARC schedule!!!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> Saw it on ********, you need a different transponder, IR one. AMB they don't have the system for. RClaps, I think they run.


I can just hear this in Yoda's voice....LOL


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

South College is the street name, where the hobby shop is.


katjim00 said:


> Good eats at the feed barn. Have not been to that restaurant in years. Who actually owns the place and where is the hobby shop. I used to live up there and knew a lot of people that were in to the hobby there.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya that transponder thing is sort of a deal killer if they only got 20 and they are all gone with that many classes.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> Ya that transponder thing is sort of a deal killer if they only got 20 and they are all gone with that many classes.


They're not expecting a big race this time. But yeah, if the track grows it will be an issue. They sell the PT's for $50, I think you can order them direct for $40. Still more than $100 or so to outfit 3 cars that already have PT in them LOL. I think they'll just have to pony up for more rentals in the end.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

If they want to host any reasonably sized races, they're going to have to pony up for an AMB system..........

But then again, maybe they don't want anything larger than the group they built it for in the first place..........


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

They more than likely just want a place to race their cars with others. Not looking for big turnouts and stiff competition just a place to hang out drink and race.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

katjim00 said:


> They more than likely just want a place to race their cars with others. Not looking for big turnouts and stiff competition just a place to hang out drink and race.


 Sounds like my kind of place.....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

katjim00 said:


> They more than likely just want a place to race their cars with others. Not looking for big turnouts and stiff competition just a place to hang out drink and race.


That was the idea I got from talking to them yesterday. They've been racing on backyard tracks for years, so this will be a nice upgrade from that.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Race was a lot of fun. Track is great for 1/10, pretty tight for 1/8. No power right now, so you need to bring a generator or charge off your car. Also no drivers stand right now, and standing on the trailer they had there left a couple blind spots. Take a milk crate with you if you go, if I'd had one I think it would have solved the issue. The timing system worked very well. Very low key racing, worth going out if you're in B/CS area.


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome. This place is much closer for me, and it should fit the B44 perfect.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Do they allow Yeti racing? I want to start a class with some of the river Yetis.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jasonwipf said:


> Do they allow Yeti racing? I want to start a class with some of the river Yetis.


I think they'll let you, it's pretty casual, but it will be BYOY. They don't have any rentals. And I don't even want to know where you're going to mount the PT.


----------



## upd103 (Jun 22, 2010)

Just came over and ran this track. It's tight and very loose, but fun. I ran it both ways since I wasn't sure how it was designed, and it ran OK in both directions. Definitely have to line up right and be on the gas for the triple in the back if you're running backwards cause you come off a flat sharp turn. Running the right way, it's a cakewalk so long as you're straight cause the whole track is definitely narrow. 

Heading back tomorrow for some more run time for sure.


----------

